# Where to buy nissan X-trail parts in New Zealand



## Wibig (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone knows where can I buy parts for my Nissan X-Trail T30 in New Zealand? I am looking for some adress about shops or websites. Looking forward to hearing from you, I thank you in advance.

Regards,

Wibig


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Perform a *search* in this forum and you will find the links.


----------

